# Good candidates for once a day milking?



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I am about at my wits end. I love my goats, but sometimes, that just doesn't seem to be enough. I am trying to look at ways to eliminate stress and I think that if we could go do once a day milking (I was inspired by the recent post about it) that would help. I normally wouldn't consider it, but I was sick a couple weeks ago for about a week and a half and my father-in-law "took care of them" for me. His idea of caring for goats isn't the same as mine, which I'm sure a lot of you will remember. When I got back down there, they had dropped in production a considerable amount, which makes me now wonder if they would be good candidates now for once a day milking. 

I'm not sure what the term for it is when they are full and ready to be milked, but even when it's been over 12 hours they aren't. I know he didn't let them get their full ration of grain and he also didn't feed them clover as much as I did (just can't seem to get that through to him). Any thoughts or additional questions?


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Miranda,

I did drop to once a day milking. I am still feeding 3/4 of their grain ration, I want to hold their condition. So, unless they get fat I am not dropping it. I am also keeping the hay at the same levels.

My twice a day milking got me 3.5 to 4 quarts per day, rarely over a gallon.
But, on once a day, I am getting 2.5 to 3 quarts... not enough difference to be worth the time to milk twice!

I can now use the time, that was spent on milking to make improvements, repairs, trim hooves, lots of things, other than milking again. It doesn't take long to milk, but it also doesn't take long to pick something else that needs doing, and spend my time better. It is stressful to see so much that you need to get done, and there just are no more hours in a day! I love my girls too, so I can take them for a walk, and let them eat weeds, while I am cutting them... a double benefit, more weeds gone, and time with the girls.

Even a quart less milk is helpful, and I discovered that I can pressure can the milk and still use it for soaping. I knew how to can it, but had enough canned for the table already. Now I am about to begin soap making, it is raining today, so no time like the present! ha ha


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Miranda, 

if they were mine, I would be dropping their grain. Grain at this point in lactation is only about replacing energy. If their output is half what it was, the intake should be as well. You can condition them during their dry period at 100 days bred for optimal weight going into lactation. 

I respectfully disagree with Mary Ann that the goats would need the same or only slightly less grain ration. Grain is a concentrate and the less they can produce on, the better for the long term health of the rumen in my opinion. Does mostly milk off their weight and condition within the first weeks and months after kidding, when the lactating curve is peaking and they are all of a sudden asked to work more, they have higher energy requirements and still need a good supply of calcium. At this stage of lactation my girls are not getting over uddered in 12 or 24 hours anymore, they just have steady output and no loss in weight, and yes, their ration was cut in half when their work was cut in half. GRain to condition a doe is used during the dry period to get them at the weight you need them to be based on how many kids you expect, how heavy a milker the doe is, etc. Ia m talking quads at kidding and 2 gallons of milk producers. They will definitely need to go into kidding with a little extra flesh over their ribs, but don't need extra grain now.

Jana


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't understand the respectfully disagreeing? I choose to feed my goats, what is there to disagree about? I never stated if I am feeding them 6 ounces or 6 gallons!

I am feeding them enough to keep them looking in decent condition. I did not say you should do as I do. I only stated what I am doing. How can you disagree with what I am doing? I see the hay, the pasture, the barn, everything, and the girls, it is MY judgement call. And the milk production has not decreased that much.

You see your girls, your pasture, your feed, your hay, and make your decision based on what you see. I don't disagree with YOUR decision on feeding your goats!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

MaryAnn, 

it was in reference to the 3/4 ration. Not criticism, just disagreement.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Miranda the term is "strutted". 
I wanted to add that this time of year is a slough off time. That is unless your does just kidded a month or two ago . Feed schedule and hay types on a consistant basis make a good milk foundation. Once the structure of that foundation has broken down it messes with their milk production. Say you gave 3 lbs a day and and FIL gave 1 2/2lbs a day. Right there that cuts your production by half. You could try pushing them for more but I doubt it would get back up to full strut. As your does go through their estrus cycles, the days grow shorter and colder-your does will ose production. If they are not on milk test and you feel that once a day is enough for them then that is your call, not anybody elses. Just be sure to check the teats and teat ends 

We have a wonderful milking nubian doe, just dropped from 1 gallon a day to 3/4gal from all of the above mentioned changes. We had to get some filler hay until the hay guy could bring us somemore. So I went to the feed store and picked up 7 of the most worthless bales of hay in the world. I didn't know they were worthless as they were very leafy and dark green in color, lots of flower. But I think this hay came from Vickis cause when you opened up the bail the flake just broke down and there was nothing. This caused our nubian to drop down probably another 1lb. Now she is back up to her 3/4 gal, we love our hay!

Another thought is to find an apprentice. 4-H, FFA, somebody that will come to do your work when you are sick or gone for awhile. FIL sounds like he's more than happy to help in his own fashion. But this is when things can go seriously wrong. The same management produces the same effects. Change in management could mean sick animals.
Tam


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

my 2 big LM does with deep udders have been in milk since February,both had triplets bucks and both nursed their kids till weaned at 2.5 mo. as kids were( boer/LM mix and went for tasty BBQ) anyway when I started milking them they were milking 1 gal+ each and due to strutting I milked 2x a day as I didn't want blown teats or weak orifices ,both doe's are still in milk and producing at 1.5 qt.(9yr.old) and her daughter is 3/4 gal so I am milking at 1x a day. I think it depends on the size of udder and how much strutting occurs as I wouldn't want them really tight from being full with milk at milking 1x a day. I still feed both does the same feed as I want them in good condition as they are not bred yet as I hope my young N buck can and will do his job and if not then I wont breed them .


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldn't have attempted it if they were still strutted at 2x a day milking, but since they had dropped so much in production due to all the circumstances, I figured it would be okay. I'm getting at 1x a day milking what I used to get at one milking and they haven't had any problems, but I'm keeping a close watch on things.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like you are doing the right thing and a lot easier on you. It's sure a commitment job to be able to milk doe's 2-3 times a day by yourself .


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

So far, my girls are not strutted, but surprisingly, the large producer on twice a day milking, is less, and the smaller producer is more! They reversed!
So perhaps I should remember that and milk one of them twice a day, and the other only once a day? I find this odd.
But, overall milk production hasn't dropped much at all, just which girl is giving most of it has!


----------

